# HONG KONG | Grand Connaught Tower | 140m | 28 fl | U/C



## Daniiif (Jul 4, 2018)

September













上環丨Grand Connaught Tower丨140.43米丨28層 - 香港 - 高楼迷摩天族


上環丨Grand Connaught Tower丨140.43米丨28層 ,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc


----------



## thestealthyartist (11 mo ago)

Finally, something in Hong Kong that actually looks cool!


----------

